# Chemical/Biological weapons are WMD???



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How many Kurds did Hussein kill with chemical weapons? I thought it was somewhere between 30 and 50 thousand. Now we have reports on the news that over a thousand have been killed in Syria. Official records show it at just over 350 people. We took no action for the death of thousands of Kurds, but now we are going to war for the death of a few hundred Syrian rebels?

So my main point is this. Chemical weapons were used in Iraq, but liberals deny Hussein had WMD's. Now a few people in Syria are killed with the same type of chemicals and our Washington liberals are calling it the use of WMD's. The old liberal double standard rears it's ugly head again.

Seriously if we citizens ever had to repel an invasion on our coast I wouldn't want liberals at my back. It's a shame the Muslims have to be so messed up in the head. They often appear to have more morals than liberals.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If it fits their agenda they will use it, if it doesn't they are against it. You should know this by now. Its rule 3 in the liberal handbook.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is all agenda pushing. Iraq had WMD. US forces found two 55 gallon drums of some poison like risen. You know if you had just one gallon in your garage you would go down as a terrorist that had control of WMD.

The Assad regime is winning. Why would they use gas? They would not. First you are winning and America is talking trash and they can bomb you from hundreds of miles away.

The side we support "al qaeda" (for gooseguy10) has taken over a large number of weapon depots. So the US is trying to tell us they never got anything but small arms stuff?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is the picture I come up with:

I'll have to repeat myself. Remember Anthony Weiner's wife? She was Hillary's chief of staff. If memory serves me her brother started, or was part of the start of the Muslim Brotherhood. Remember how happy Obama was about the revolt in Egypt? He called it Arab Spring, and had high hopes for the Muslim Brotherhood which he evidently admires. So who were we smuggling arms to in Benghazi? They say that there was twenty some CIA operatives that escaped Benghazi. Is that why Obama watched the others die? Because he wanted to hide from the American people what he was doing. The same thing the liberals wanted to crucify Ole North for.

OK, so Obama says that if Assad used chemical weapons he will intervene and a couple weeks later like magic chemical weapons are used. Now today Limbaugh was saying information is surfacing that the rebels used it to frame Assad. They say it was a very detailed plan. Perhaps even the Whitehouse helped plan it.

Why? Records show that the Muslim Brotherhood wants to have their own nation. They thought they had Egypt, but that's not working out. I think we are headed to war to support our enemies. There is no one in that nation that likes the United States, and that includes all of the rebel forces. Don't forget that Al Qaeda is one group that wants Assad gone.

Obama said the most beautiful sound in the world was the Muslim morning call to worship. Maybe when he leaves Washington he can be a Muslim Brotherhood leader in his new nation with a new name that was once Syria.


----------



## Plainsboy (Sep 5, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## Plainsboy (Sep 5, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> How many Kurds did Hussein kill with chemical weapons? I thought it was somewhere between 30 and 50 thousand.


Saddam hanged for killing 155 Shiites, the same ones we encouraged to revolt. 
They did, and we left them stranded same as the Kurds we told to do the same.



> Now we have reports on the news that over a thousand have been killed in Syria. Official records show it at just over 350 people. We took no action for the death of thousands of Kurds, but now we are going to war for the death of a few hundred Syrian rebels?


hypocritical isnt it?
But theres oil at stake and a pipeline to complete...

*"Of course the Iraq war is about oil.
We've treated the Arab world as a collection of big gas stations, Our message to them is: Guys, keep your pumps open, prices low, be nice to the Israelis and you can do whatever you want out back. Osama and 9/11 is the distilled essence that represents everything going on out back." 
-General John Abizaid (Ret.), the former﻿CENTCOM Commander*



> So my main point is this. Chemical weapons were used in Iraq, but liberals deny Hussein had WMD's. Now a few people in Syria are killed with the same type of chemicals and our Washington liberals are calling it the use of WMD's. The old liberal double standard rears it's ugly head again.


The same chemicals sold by the USA, remember that old photo of Saddam shaking Dom Rumsfelds hand? Same as Kerry meeting Assad a few years ago...all friendly.












> Seriously if we citizens ever had to repel an invasion on our coast I wouldn't want liberals at my back. It's a shame the Muslims have to be so messed up in the head. They often appear to have more morals than liberals


I agree but what are they messed up about? We have invaded 6 of their countries, are working on a 7th and have bases and CIA all over inciting Revolution.

For the record, the White House Conclusionary report said Iraq had NO WMDs...

"Simply stated, there is no doubt that Saddam Hussein now has weapons of mass destruction."- Aug 2002, Cheney speech

'For bureaucratic reasons, we settled on﻿one issue, weapons of mass destruction (as justification for invading Iraq) because it was the one reason everyone could agree on. -Neo Con Paul Wolfowitz Vanity Fair interview May 28, 2003

*"The Intelligence Community was Dead Wrong about weapons of mass destruction."-The President's Commission 2006*

"We're not winning, we're not losing." Bush- Dec 19, 2006, interview with The Washington Post

"One of the hardest parts of my job is to connect Iraq to the war on terror." ― George W. Bush

"No, we've had no evidence that Saddam Hussein was involved with September the 11th," -George Bush 9-18-2003

*'Iraq did not have the weapons our intelligence believed were there.' -Bush 10/7/2004*

*'The CIA gave us bad intelligence.' ~George W. Bush, July 11, 2003*


----------

